# BPM- ()
!

        BPM- Bizagi. ,  2-3  -   ,       ,          .  , - (,   )   .

 :

1.  "" -,       BPM- (  ).
2.     ,                .
3.   ,  ,  .
4.   .

      :

1.   ,   BPM-          .
2.   -   BPMN.

     ,         :

3.      IT- -   Bizagi.            Bizagi (1200$    10  ).

            ,      -:    Bizagi  -.


  ,   "" - ().   - ,        BPM-,            .  ,   ,  ,      :

1.       -     .
2.        - 3-4   .
3.         - 2  .
4.   ( ""  )          .

  :

-   :      
-  :    
-  :     
-  :   


     ""        , - ,         -       .

----------


## cvezu

?

----------

> ?


,  .    .

----------

!
   !
       BPMS .
   ,    ,  ,    .
   50 ,     80-100   .
    (5 .)        "" -  ,    .    .
  ,  10       .       ,         ...        ,  ,   ,  ,    ,   .  .
,     ,   -       ... :-(
   -         ,  ..  ,  , ,    .
,     BPMS - . ,   ,    .
 ,    -      ,    .
     ,      (, ,  , , ,  , , , ?),  ,    ,   ,  ,     .      -   ,  ,   ,  ,     . ,        .
      elma-bpm,  ,     ...
   ,            " ". ,     ,           (, basecamp, fengoffice  .).    ,         ... 
  ,   zhanibek . nugmanov @ caspyeng. kz
C ,

----------

> ,            " ". ,     ,           (, basecamp, fengoffice  .).    ,         ...


 , !

   e-mail.

----------

